# ¿Como hacer que una hoja oculta se muestre...?



## pepesoto (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola Amig@s. Necesito "ver" una hoja que esta oculta en un libro excel. Intente formato->hoja, pero la opcion esta deshabilitada (no se ven más hojas), pero sé que ahi está esa hoja porque una formula hace referencia a ella. Entro a VB e intento cambiarle la propiedad a "visible" a esa hoja, pero me manda un error: "Imposible asignar la propiedad visible de la clase worksheet"... El libro se ve desprotegido, pero nomás no puedo quitarle esa propiedad....

¿Alguna idea...? 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Nov 9, 2005)

esta muy grande el archivo ?  puedes mandarmelo para verlo ? quizas te pueda ayudar ( sin compromiso ) ya que puede estar protegido por codigos VBA,, o macros.....
saludos


----------



## pepesoto (Nov 10, 2005)

Caray.... acabo de darme cuenta de que el libro SI está protegido, x eso no puedo cambiarle esa propiedad.  ¡Lastima!  Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 10, 2005)

Pepe,

Como hemos dicho aquí muchas veces, Excel no es una plataforma muy seguro.  Si usted no puede hacer la hoja visible, sí se puede copiar el contenido.  Por ejemplo:

<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN> CopiarEscondida()

    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Dim</SPAN> wbNuevo <SPAN style="color:#00007F">As</SPAN> Workbook
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Dim</SPAN> wsMuyEscondida <SPAN style="color:#00007F">As</SPAN> Worksheet
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Dim</SPAN> rngCelda <SPAN style="color:#00007F">As</SPAN> Range
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Set</SPAN> wbNuevo = Workbooks.Add
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Set</SPAN> wsMuyEscondida = Sheet3
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">For</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Each</SPAN> rngCelda <SPAN style="color:#00007F">In</SPAN> wsMuyEscondida.UsedRange
        rngCelda.Copy wbNuevo.Sheets(1).Range(rngCelda.Address)
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Next</SPAN> rngCelda
<SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN>
</FONT>

Saludos,


----------



## pepesoto (Nov 11, 2005)

Voy a probarla Greg, thank you...


----------

